# Show me yer old boat.



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

Mines a 1959 mirrocraft that I wouldn't say restored but moreso resto modded. Found the bare hull with a couple of crapped out seats and a steering wheel in a farm field


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

Where's your boats? I know guitar 101 lives on the same lake I do.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

MelodyQuaker said:


> Where's your boats? I know guitar 101 lives on the same lake I do.


I have a paddle boat which is presently flipped upside down and wouldn't make a very good picture.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> I have a paddle boat which is presently flipped upside down and wouldn't make a very good picture.


Fair enough


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Somewhere to park the chopper.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

and your own yellow submarine. lol.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Me, about 35 years ago, with the dingy my Dad built in '58 or so, a Peterborough cedar/canvas canoe and a Skunk sailboat. None of these boats exist anymore (long story).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of the Lab experiments in my fibreglass canoe. He loves a nice boat ride.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My little sit on top kayak. I love this thing for creeks and tough to get to places.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mooh your dog is just gorgeous! Beautiful markings!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

shoretyus said:


>


Nice. I used to teach sailing I sailed a boat like this on buckhorn lake


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

My yacht. Land yacht.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

MelodyQuaker said:


> Nice. I used to teach sailing I sailed a boat like this on buckhorn lake


I'm not far from there


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2016)

dodgechargerfan said:


> My yacht. Land yacht.


Aye! I have one too!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lola said:


> Mooh your dog is just gorgeous! Beautiful markings!


Thanks, he's a very gentle and clever dog, 10 years old and we've had him since he was weaned. His mother was a Corgi, his father a Labrador, and he got the best of both breeds. Swims well, retrieves all day long, can be trusted off leash, and tolerates everything except loud noises (fireworks scare the crap out of him). He's at my feet right now with that serene look about him. I've learned more about love from dogs than from anywhere else.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

shoretyus said:


>


I'm still jealous...that would be the perfect size for me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

In my 1975 Laser


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Somewhere to park the chopper.
> 
> View attachment 19336


No helipad on her, but I did get to spend some time on this old beaut (though not _mine_ per se ) :


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

jb welder said:


> No helipad on her, but I did get to spend some time on this old beaut (though not _mine_ per se ) :


Very cool. When I was a kid (in the '60s), a ship about that size with the number 321 on it came and visited the bay off Georgian Bay that appears in the photos I posted. We motored out around it in our little skiff and took home movies. We'd never seen a ship that size that wasn't a ferry on Georgian Bay before that.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

JHarasym said:


> In my 1975 Laser


I used to have a Y Flyer racing boat. That was lots of fun.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Very cool. When I was a kid (in the '60s), a ship about that size with the number 321 on it came and visited the bay off Georgian Bay that appears in the photos I posted. We motored out around it in our little skiff and took home movies. We'd never seen a ship that size that wasn't a ferry on Georgian Bay before that.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I think that would have been HMCS Lanark. There's a pic here, and some comments about a Great Lakes cruise:
http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number1487.asp


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

It's not much to look at yet. 
Should look nice when finished


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

MelodyQuaker said:


> Mines a 1959 mirrocraft that I wouldn't say restored but moreso resto modded. Found the bare hull with a couple of crapped out seats and a steering wheel in a farm field


Thats a cool looking boat. I would love to find an aluminum hull in a field. Usually they are old glass hulls that aren't worth saving


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

Scotty said:


> It's not much to look at yet.
> Should look nice when finished


I have the 5.5 horse of the same year


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

Scotty said:


> Thats a cool looking boat. I would love to find an aluminum hull in a field. Usually they are old glass hulls that aren't worth saving


It's hot Roddy lookin but it's an old school hull design motor could push a better hull faster. But yes it was a litteral diamond in the rough. I had to rebuild everything. I don't think I'll go that deep in a project again for a long time. It's super stable though. Built on lake superior


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

Scotty said:


> It's not much to look at yet.
> Should look nice when finished


That will ride so nice though and won't clank around like an aluminum.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I think that would have been HMCS Lanark. There's a pic here, and some comments about a Great Lakes cruise:
> http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number1487.asp


Yes, I think likely. Thanks for that. I'll forward that to family as well.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

MelodyQuaker said:


> That will ride so nice though and won't clank around like an aluminum.


Yes, but alum would be my choice of hull for low maintenance. I love wooden boats though. They have a certain charm.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

MelodyQuaker said:


> I have the 5.5 horse of the same year


So that takes a 3 prong tank?
This one will get restored and likely go on s stand. Probably put a newer 6-7hp on it for most use. Have difficulty being an environmental dick leaving a 16:1 oil slick everywhere I go


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> No helipad on her, but I did get to spend some time on this old beaut (though not _mine_ per se ) :


She was stripped in New West and sunk off Naniamo. I had a small hand in that. HMCS Saskatchewan. I'd hazard a guess that the pic is coming into Vancouver harbor off Wreck Beach


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep. I'd imagine target practice first, then DIY reef. You don't think that would be Esquimalt area?


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

Scotty said:


> So that takes a 3 prong tank?
> This one will get restored and likely go on s stand. Probably put a newer 6-7hp on it for most use. Have difficulty being an environmental dick leaving a 16:1 oil slick everywhere I go


Yup I have a good hose for it too and ya. Never put it in the water in my lifetime. I have fired it in a barrel though


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Yep. I'd imagine target practice first, then DIY reef. You don't think that would be Esquimalt area?


Maybe but I'd say from the mainland, like when the fleets are in the harbor in Van. . I don't see Mt Baker. Coming into Esquimalt you should see some sign of Vic.. No target practice. They cut some extra holes into her in New West, towed her to just off Nanimo, blew a few holes in the bottom and down she want. There's 7 ships and a plane sunk for reefs. When she was being stripped she was at the wharves by the Patullo at the end of the overhead parking where the Skytrain crosses the river. I lived on Carnarvon, just up the hill from there.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

MelodyQuaker said:


> I used to have a Y Flyer racing boat. That was lots of fun.


I've sailed a Y Flyer too. It's a different experience sailing in a smaller "sport" hulled sail boat, compared to the larger keel boats. Much more active, and can actually be exciting.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

JHarasym said:


> I've sailed a Y Flyer too. It's a different experience sailing in a smaller "sport" hulled sail boat, compared to the larger keel boats. Much more active, and can actually be exciting.


It was active to say the least. Huge sail little boat. Mine spent most of its life up on some pretty steep leans. I actually wore out the hiking straps. Then one day hopped of a dock onto the boat and went through the deck and the hull. ........ no more y flyer


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

MelodyQuaker said:


> It was active to say the least. Huge sail little boat. Mine spent most of its life up on some pretty steep leans. I actually wore out the hiking straps. Then one day hopped of a dock onto the boat and went through the deck and the hull. ........ no more y flyer


Aaargh. Too bad. 
The one I was sailing had a trapeze - now that's a thrill. 
Always wanted to try a small catamaran.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

JHarasym said:


> Aaargh. Too bad.
> The one I was sailing had a trapeze - now that's a thrill.
> Always wanted to try a small catamaran.


My buddy had a hobby cat looked like a good time although a little squirrly.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

This springs project. Buying another, and can't keep 3 boats, so this one is going to go after her new paint and varnish.
If the right buyer wanted it now....

And she's old. 1957


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I love boats and owned a number of them over the years. My current one is to new to post a picture of it here so I won't.

I'll be heading to the Muskoka In Water Vintage Boat Show this coming July. There's always a lot of fabulous vintage "old" boats on display there.

TD


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thornton Davis said:


> I love boats and owned a number of them over the years. My current one is to new to post a picture of it here so I won't.
> 
> I'll be heading to the Muskoka In Water Vintage Boat Show this coming July. There's always a lot of fabulous vintage "old" boats on display there.
> 
> TD


Whatcha got??? Do tell?


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a 2008 Monterey 254FS which is a 26' bowrider with Volvo 5.7 GXi engine and dual props. Okay, here's a pic of it.










TD


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I found this one out on a side road but didn't take it home - it wouldn't have fitted into the back of my truck anyway.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

MelodyQuaker said:


> Mines a 1959 mirrocraft that I wouldn't say restored but moreso resto modded. Found the bare hull with a couple of crapped out seats and a steering wheel in a farm field


I know that very spot on the otonabee...about half way up to Peterborough. I think that bridge is the one with all the shoes hanging off the wires.
Its usually where we turn around and go back to Rice lake  Beautiful river for cruising...esp when the waves pick up on the lake.

Although I love the old restore wood boats, theyre too much work and too unreliable for me in such a short season.
I do have my dads old mid-50's 10hp outboard, but I never use it. Also have my FIL's 12ft tin boat from the 60's...but I have a modern merc o/b I use for it.

Our main boat is a 2006 Nitro with a 150 merc.


----------

